# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  RareCola's Workbook

## RareCola

Hello! 
I'm Jason aka RareCola. I'm new to this forum as you may have gathered, thought I'd take advantage of this great service you guys offer  ::D: 

I've been writing in a dream journal since January, on and off, but only over the last week or so made serious attempts at recalling my dreams and lucid dreaming. I have been recalling at least one dream per night recently, and even three one night.

I had my first lucid dream yesterday, induced by using WBTB and SSILD and cannot wait to have more, it was such an incredible experience. Though I lost consciousness half way through it and it fell back into a normal dream.

*Short Term Goals:*
Improve dream recall, I have some issues remembering dreams unless I WBTB.Read through my dream journal and gather a list of my dream signs.Have more lucid dreams, and keep consciousness throughout them.Successfully perform a WILD.

*Long Term Goals:*
Achieve at least 3 lucid dreams per week.Be able to utilise lucid dreams as inspiration for my work as an artist.Use lucid dreams to conquer my fears.

----------


## RareCola

Terrible progress this weekend, been just about managing to write at least something in my dream journal, much shorter than usual though. Also had issues getting back to sleep after WBTB'ing. Unsure why, hopefully I can sort it out tonight.

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class!

That's a good goal's list you got there. What you need to do with the WBTB is try it out differently to find out which combo works the best for you. Either 4½, 6 or 7½ hours into sleep. Then staying up for a short period of time if you have trouble going back to sleep, but if you can fall asleep easily try to stay up longer, that will increase your chances.

Keep on trying to recall your dreams. Soon you'll have great recall.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------

